# Waterfowl pics (first try)



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Yesterday, my wife's garden club took a field trip to the Livingston Ripley Waterfowl Sanctuary in Litchfield CT (www.lrws.org).

Unfortunately for me, in terms of taking pictures, I had three obstacles to deal with: strong overhead light (tour was scheduled to run from 11 am to 1pm), a 200mm lens and being part of a group.

My inexperience was a fourth obstacle, I suppose (never did this type of photography), still, I got off a couple of good shots.

The aviculturist (guy in charge) suggested I come back alone when many of the photographers do, I asked when that was - he said 5 am :yikes:

Some random shots - the rest of the set is here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157605342672801/


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

EdCT said:


> The aviculturist (guy in charge) suggested I come back alone when many of the photographers do, I asked when that was - he said 5 am :yikes:


Could be worse - at least it's June  What lens are you using?

(setting up in advance of dawn at Bryce Canyon, UT in October was COLD)


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Cliff said:


> Could be worse - at least it's June  What lens are you using?
> 
> (setting up in advance of dawn at Bryce Canyon, UT in October was COLD)


For these shots I used my Nikon 18/200mm zoom with image stabilization (attached to my D70s).

I could've used a 400mm.


----------



## sc 540i (Apr 25, 2006)

The second picture down is excellent


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Sorry about the dead links guys, I did some editing last evening and lost the addresses.

Since Bimmerfest has this nonsensical rule wrt not being able to edit your posts after a certain time, I can't fix it.

EDIT: Thanks for the fix KrisL :thumbup:

Ed


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

EdCT said:


> Sorry about the dead links guys, I did some editing last evening and lost the addresses.
> 
> Since Bimmerfest has this nonsensical rule wrt not being able to edit your posts after a certain time, I can't fix it.
> 
> Ed


Make a new post with the text/links you'd like in the first post and I'll edit it in.


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

sc 540i said:


> The second picture down is excellent


+1
is it me or the pictures seem to dark?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

sunny_j said:


> +1
> is it me or the pictures seem to dark?


They are kinda dark.

This one reminds me of rumatt's old avatar:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

EdCT said:


> For these shots I used my Nikon 18/200mm zoom with image stabilization (attached to my D70s).
> 
> I could've used a 400mm.


Shooting bird photos is a quick way to financial ruin. You might want to see if you can rent the 300 f4 AF-S sometime. It should have enough reach for casual bird photos, and certainly would with the addition of a 1.4x teleconverter. It works well with Nikon's af-s enabled tc's. At around $1000, it's not crazy expensive. I picked mine up used and saved a few bucks that way.


----------

